# Would you buy used shoes off of eBay?



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Well? :boogie


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope. My favorite shoes are always the ones that I have owned and worn for a very long time. It takes about 4 months for my shoes to get really comfortable, and I want the quality of the shoe to degrade to my foot, not another persons. If the used shoes were worn from somebody with a slightly wider foot, the shoe may eventually tailor to fit his foot. Or something else similar.

I want them to fit my feet, and my feet alone.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell no...that's like wearing someone else's underwear. uke

I hate wearing bowling shoes too. Even though they spray them with disinfectant I still feel like burning my socks and boiling my feet after wearing them. uke uke uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ew.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Well? :boogie


Eww, no. lol


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, I might. I've bought used shoes at thrift stores and don't see a problem with getting them from eBay.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Only if I could resell them for a higher price.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably not, unless they were listed as almost new, like only worn a few times.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Drew said:


> Probably not, unless they were listed as almost new, like only worn a few times.


This is what I mean. Not all of us can afford a $60 dollar pair of running shoes. I will just heavily spray the interior before I wear them. I may also put them in the wash.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wouldnt. It probably is a good deal but I am a germophobic and it would freak me out.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Only if they smell like old sweaty socks. Hehe, no I wouldn't buy any.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

No.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

"Oh what I would give to be in his shoes..."

After reading these posts I'm beginning to think that phrase is only metaphorical.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh...no. Again for sanitary reasons.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No. No. No. Just no. Admittedly, I do trade shoes with my brother (he has tiny feet. I wear a women's size seven, and so does he, apparently).



listenjusting said:


> No, a used pony tail plug is where I draw the line.


Haaa! Lysol is your friend.

I actually thought that said 'used pony tail' at first. I'm so naive...
I would buy someone's hair off the internet, though. I would smell it and stroke it and pretend it was the fetlock of a pony.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

No I'm afraid of the dreaded foot herpes.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd rather wait n save up n buy them new. But if I needed shoes in a hurry n didn't have the funds and *if *they were worn only a few times I might buy second hand.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Possibly. It would depend on how many times they were worn, the condition and type of shoes (high end dress shoes or boots, but not sneakers) I wouldn't buy shoes that were already broken in or molded to someone elses foot, but if the person only wore them a couple of times and the price was right.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I didn't win the auction. Now you all don't have to worry about me getting foot herpes.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I buy used shoes at Goodwill all the time. Just spray them with disinfectant and away...u...go...*

**I also collect large glasses outside bars on high street that revelers have walked out with and discarded. I wash them with a little bleach and ...away...I...go...*

*I have to go over to the secondary disorders thread and ask about this rash...and the burny itchy feeling in my toes, haha.*


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No I won't buy off ebay anyway but I wouldn't buy used shoes. Plus I have to try shoes on to know if they fit


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I'm sorry but that's gross.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

No, I could care less about shoes beyond their functional purpose of protecting my feet (yet I'm pretty sure I have a uterus), and I hate buying shoes. When I go on eBay I get something electronic.

I guess that wasn't really the point of the question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hell no it would feel...............wrong.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no and anyway i don't like ebay but i have bought second-hand t-shirts & stuff


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> No. No. No. Just no. Admittedly, I do trade shoes with my brother (he has tiny feet. I wear a women's size seven, and so does he, apparently).


How old is this brother? That would be about a 6 in a "men's" shoe, though 6 is really a boy's size.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I've never bought anything off Ebay. In fact, I've never even looked at the site.

I can't imagine any reason for buying used shoes. It's not as if a new pair is all that expensive. And I suspect I'd have trouble finding my size anyhow, since relatively few guys wear size 13 wide.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

A new pair of non-K-mart shoes is pretty expensive to me. Most decent brands will run you $40 minimum nowadays in the store. Of course, you can get an unused pair of new shoes on eBay for quite cheap. I'm sure they would have your size, Karl. Everything is on eBay. I just won a pair of new shoes for $10 on there. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nope


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Erm... _no._


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

What if they've been contaminated with cooties?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Sure, I would. I don't see the problem in it. :stu
I just bought some nice shoes from Goodwill and I could care less someone else's foot has been in them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> How old is this brother? That would be about a 6 in a "men's" shoe, though 6 is really a boy's size.


He's 33, but he's also about 5'3". We're a small, but industrious, people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope they're not really bowling shoes. Who knows what ecosystems could be lurking in them. :afr


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread makes me feel so gross! And yet I bought used earrings today. :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope they're not really bowling shoes. Who knows what ecosystems could be lurking in them. :afr


Probably not many. Bowling alleys sanitize their shoes. I've seen them do it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

toaster ovens said:


> This thread makes me feel so gross! And yet I bought used earrings today.  :b


Hey, didn't you say you might buy them? Quit going along with the masses. They're all brainwashed by the hygiene death culture.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Hey, didn't you say you might buy them? Quit going along with the masses. They're all brainwashed by the hygiene death culture.


I would and have! My favorite pair of shoes I've ever owned came from Goodwill. I don't see anything wrong with it, but this thread makes me think I might be more gross that I'd thought.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sure i would. I would just clean them well when i get them.


----------

